# Help with Screen Printing Transfers



## JBMarquez (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi Everyone, 
I was hoping to get some information from someone that knows how to properly print transfers. I having a lot of trouble with whashability. Ink falls down after the first wash.
I'm not sure what is causing the problem.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

What type of plastisol transfers and what materials are you using?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

And who was your supplier? I use Howard Custom Transfers, and have had very few if any problems using them


----------



## JBMarquez (Nov 17, 2020)

TABOB said:


> What type of plastisol transfers and what materials are you using?


i am using super trans sheets which are supposed to be used for both hot and cold peel. The standard transfer powder. Plastisol inks from international coatings.


----------



## JBMarquez (Nov 17, 2020)

mfatty500 said:


> And who was your supplier? I use Howard Custom Transfers, and have had very few if any problems using them


 Hi, 
I get my supplies from Atlas Screen Supply. Do they sell the materials as well or only printed transfers?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

No,, Howard is just a mfgr. of heat transfers


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Could be your semi-cure process. You're using a tunnel dryer? What temp are you trying to achieve? It is a trial & error process to dial in the correct settings.


----------



## JBMarquez (Nov 17, 2020)

splathead said:


> Could be your semi-cure process. You're using a tunnel dryer? What temp are you trying to achieve? It is a trial & error process to dial in the correct settings.


I was recommended not exeed 220 degrees but at that temperature, the powder isnt melting enough i have to get to 240-260 for it to melt. Im using an M&R Radicure dryer.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

JBMarquez said:


> i am using super trans sheets which are supposed to be used for both hot and cold peel. The standard transfer powder. Plastisol inks from international coatings.


These should do...
You just have to make sure you don't over-cure the transfers. This is very important.



JBMarquez said:


> I was recommended not exeed 220 degrees but at that temperature, the powder isnt melting enough i have to get to 240-260 for it to melt. Im using an M&R Radicure dryer.


If that's what you were recommended by the ink supplier, then this is what you should use. 
Obviously the standard adhesive powder will not work.
You need this one.


----------



## JBMarquez (Nov 17, 2020)

TABOB said:


> These should do...
> You just have to make sure you don't over-cure the transfers. This is very important.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I will try the powder you are recommending. We really need to get this right ASAP.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, sounds to me like they are over cured in the oven. Shirts should never get to the wash to find out the transfer is bad. After the press, give them a hard stretch across the fabric, they should stretch like rubber, not crack or flake.


----------

